# DIY rock cave



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

I have been looking for a little cave for my 3 gallon to replace the mug..and haven't been able to find one I really like...Last night I was cleaning up the fridge and tossed a jar of olives...there was only one left in there..(WHO DOES THAT!?:lol
then it came to me...I CAN USE THAT AS A CAVE! :lol: So..I cleaned it up really well and put it in his 3 gallon...He really loves it...However..I wanted to offer him a little more privacy since the jar is clear...So..I found my tube or aquarium sealant I had leftover from building dividers and grabbed up some gravel and went to work!























Hopefully he will love it.:-D


----------



## Johnificent (Feb 21, 2010)

thtas a brilliant idea! i really like the look


----------



## pumpkinspikepie (Feb 18, 2011)

I am so inspired! That's so great!


----------



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

Thanks! I got the idea from a tutorial I seen online..They used PVC pipe. I never have PVC pipe though...So the glass jar worked well enough..haha....


----------



## SillyCone (May 7, 2011)

niiice, I also need an extra cave since the skull cave my fish had was taken over by "Slimes from another woooorld" ~(*o*~) so he doesn't go there anymore xD

might do something like that as well.


----------



## newarkhiphop (Apr 22, 2011)

can you take a pic of it inside the tank??


----------



## bamsuddenimpact (Jan 25, 2011)

can u post links the pics arent not showing up for me


----------



## SillyCone (May 7, 2011)

bamsuddenimpact said:


> can u post links the pics arent not showing up for me


http://i1091.photobucket.com/albums/i394/get_back_kitty/0514111036-00.jpg

http://i1091.photobucket.com/albums/i394/get_back_kitty/0514111135-00.jpg


----------



## Diana S (May 3, 2011)

Littlebittyfish said:


> I have been looking for a little cave for my 3 gallon to replace the mug..and haven't been able to find one I really like...Last night I was cleaning up the fridge and tossed a jar of olives...there was only one left in there..(WHO DOES THAT!?:lol
> then it came to me...I CAN USE THAT AS A CAVE! :lol: So..I cleaned it up really well and put it in his 3 gallon...He really loves it...However..I wanted to offer him a little more privacy since the jar is clear...So..I found my tube or aquarium sealant I had leftover from building dividers and grabbed up some gravel and went to work!
> 
> 
> ...


 I LOVE IT !!! Let us know how he dose. Diana S


----------



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

Thanks!:-D I will take photos of it in the tank.I just glued the rocks on this morning so I am going to let the aquarium sealant cure for a day or so...and then I might soak it...Then It will be added to my lil fishes 3 gallon....:-D


I also made a coconut cave...I have been feeling all DIY lately.. :lol:
aquarium sealant is cool stuff to have...:lol:











I may cover that coconut in moss eventually... I should be adding it to my 10 gallon tomorrow.


----------



## TonyK (Apr 4, 2011)

That is a very nice idea. I will have to try it too.

Thank you


----------



## Twilight Storm (Apr 14, 2011)

I made a DIY post and tried to find as many links as I could to different stuff.  I found the PVC pipe cave tutorial after I _thought _I had an origional idea. LOL. I only made the pvc pipe covered with rocks so far, but I am making the DIY sponge filter soon. I love your jar cave.  I really wish we would have a sticky somewhere of only DIY stuff on this forum. I like making things, AND saving money. :lol:


----------



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

Twilight Storm said:


> I made a DIY post and tried to find as many links as I could to different stuff.  I found the PVC pipe cave tutorial after I _thought _I had an origional idea. LOL. I only made the pvc pipe covered with rocks so far, but I am making the DIY sponge filter soon. I love your jar cave.  I really wish we would have a sticky somewhere of only DIY stuff on this forum. I like making things, AND saving money. :lol:


I think your post is what inspired me!:lol:I never have PVC though...And my fish is huge..so I decided to glue the coconut back together to be somewhat whole..but with a hole..:lol:...I used the coconut "meat" to make cookies...

I too love making things and saving money!:-D Things like decorations can get so expensive sometimes at fish stores...especially when you have more than 1 tank...I would rather make my own decorations and caves and spend money on plants..:lol:


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

another way of making a cave that is working well for me:

Take a terra cotta pot and break it in half. Two caves for like 99cents ! Mine has java moss on it;-)


----------



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

Neil D said:


> another way of making a cave that is working well for me:
> 
> Take a terra cotta pot and break it in half. Two caves for like 99cents ! Mine has java moss on it;-)


I like using terra cotta pots too!They really do make nice caves. I wish I could find moss locally...:-?I would love to have a moss only tank eventually...


I plan on putting the little rock cave in my critter keeper with Flippy Picasso:










His 3 gallon has been looking pretty lame lately... I have been treating him with aquarium salt so that his tailbiting doesn't get infected... so I had to take out most of his live plants for now...


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

Nice. Really inventive


----------



## LucyLoofa (May 30, 2010)

Littlebittyfish said:


> I think your post is what inspired me!:lol:I never have PVC though...And my fish is huge..so I decided to glue the coconut back together to be somewhat whole..but with a hole..:lol:...I used the coconut "meat" to make cookies...
> 
> I too love making things and saving money!:-D Things like decorations can get so expensive sometimes at fish stores...especially when you have more than 1 tank...I would rather make my own decorations and caves and spend money on plants..:lol:


+1 -> a whole new section would be nice! Kind of like the new betta art section 

I also love free stuff. After reading my visitor message I found your post about this DIY cave.  Which is cool because I've been itching to make one.

Quick question though! I have the exact same sealant which I used in my previous endeavor to patch a crack in my kritter keeper. It's now coming up in strips. Has this ever happened to you before with AQ sealant?

I'd love to be able to use it again for something like this!


----------



## newfiedragon (May 25, 2010)

The nice thing about using a jar instead of pvc is that you can see the gravel from the inside of the cave, too. I think that makes it look a little more realistic. I might have to try this sometime.


----------



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

I think it's a tad too big for my 3 gallon....he loves it though. I will leave it in there until i get more plants... then i might make a smaller one.


----------



## LucyLoofa (May 30, 2010)

Looks great!


----------



## kathstew (Feb 23, 2011)

Awesome idea!!!!! LOVE IT. Jars are always laying about the house. I just need some Aquarium sealant! ;D

Love it, and glad he loves it too!


----------



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

Thank you!:-D


----------

